# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاربعاء 2 يونيو 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مطاردة جديدة بين المريخ والهلال في الدوري


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


يجدد الهلال والمريخ، المطاردة بينهما في الجولة الـ 17 من عمر الدوري السوداني الممتاز.



ويتصدر المريخ، جدول ترتيب البطولة برصيد 38 نقطة، متفوقًا بنقطة وحيدة على الهلال صاحب الوصافة.

ويسعى  الفريقان للاستمرار في سلسلة الفوز بنسبة عالية من الأهداف، كما ظهر في  الأسبوع الأول من الدور الثاني، بفوز الهلال على حي العرب (4-0)، والمريخ  على الهلال كادقلي (4-2).

ويستضيف الهلال، نظيره الأهلي مروي، غدًا الأربعاء، في مباراة صعبة بستاد حليم شداد.

ويحتل الأهلي مروي، المركز الرابع برصيد 27 نقطة، وتعادل مع الهلال من قبل بنتيجة 2-2.

ومن  المتوقع أن يجد الهلال، مقاومة كبيرة من الأهلي مروي، لأنه من أقوى  المرشحين للمشاركة في كأس الكونفيدرالية، بجانب نتائجه الإيجابية مؤخرًا.

ويتمتع  الأهلي مروي بمدرب مميز وهو فاروق جبرة، الجناح الدولي السابق بالمريخ،  والذي نجح في التعامل مع المدير الفني الأجنبي السابق للهلال، زوران  مانولوفيتش.

وسيجد فاروق جبرة، نفسه في اختبار جديد مع أجنبي الهلال الجديد، البرتغالي ريكاردو فورموسينيو.

وتأتي  المباراة في إطار أجواء جديدة بالهلال، شهدت تعيين مدير كرة جديد وهو  المهندس إبراهيم سليمان، وأول مهمة للمدير الرياضي الجديد، رئيس النادي  هشام السوباط، ونائبه الجديد أيضًا محمد إبراهيم العليقي.

وفي  المساء بستاد حليم شداد، فإن صدارة المريخ ستكون تحت اختبار حي العرب،  المتوتر من الخسارة برباعية نظيفة في الجولة الماضية أمام الهلال.

ولا يحتمل الترتيب السابع برصيد 23 نقطة، أي تعادل أو خسارة لحي العرب، لأن هناك 4 فرق أسفل منه قد تبعده للمركز الـ 11.

كما أن فارق النقطة الواحدة بين المريخ ومطارده الهلال، تفرض على الفريق الأحمر، الفوز لاستعادة لقب الدوري.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“المريخ” يستضيف “السوكرتا” بالقلعة الحمراء مساءً.






يستأنف “المريخ” في السابعة من مساء اليوم الاربعاء رحلة دفاعه عن  اللقب، بمواجهة “حي العرب – بورتسودان” على ملعب “القلعة الحمراء” لحساب  الأسبوع السابع عشر من الدوري الممتاز في نسخته السادسة والعشرين.
ويطمح “المريخ” في أستمرار صدارته للبطولة ويملك الأحمر في رصيده “38”  نقطة، ويسعى مدربه الإنجليزي “لي كلارك” نحو الاستمرار في النتائج  الايجابية وتحسين الجوانب الفنية، وكان الإنجليزي قد أستعان بخدمات عدّة  عناصر من فريق الشباب املاً في تعويض الغيابات والإصابات والإيقافات التي  يمر بها الفريق، وفي ظل قرار إجبارية مشاركة عناصر السنيّة.
في المقابل يدخل “السوكرتا” جولة اليوم برصيد “23” نقطة، ويسعى الفريق  للظهور بالكونفدرالية الافريقية، وكان “الشوتال” قد خسر نتيجة الجولة  الماضية أمام “الهلال” برباعية نظيفة.
#سبورتاق.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تهدد ظهوره مع المنتخب.. إصابة عضلية تبعد نجم المريخ عن لقاء العرب.






تفيد متابعات “سبورتاق” بأن الفحوصات التي خضع لها نجم خط وسط المريخ  “عمار طيفور” عقب خروجه مصاباً في مباراة الفريق أمام “حي الوادي نيالا”  لحساب أولى جولات النصف الثاني من الموسم كشفت عن معاناته من تمزق جزئي في  العضلة الأمامية.
وبحسب ما تحصل عليه “سبورتاق”، فإن “طيفور” يحتاج للخضوع إلى جلسات  علاجية إلى جانب تدريبات تأهيل وتقوية عضلات حتى يتمكن من تجاوز الإصابة  والعودة لممارسة نشاطه بشكل طبيعي.
وينتظر أن تحرم الإصابة “عمار طيفور” من المشاركة مع فريقه في لقاء الغد  أمام “حي العرب” بورتسودان كما تهدد تواجده مع المنتخب الوطني في الفترة  القادمة التي يلتقي خلالها “صقور الجديان” بالمنتخب الزامبي ودياً مرتين  تمهيداً لمواجهة المنتخب الليبي في تصفيات كأس العرب بتاريخ “ظ،ظ©” يونيو في  العاصمة القطرية الدوحة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						“باج نيوز” يكشف التفاصيل.. خطاب جديد من “فيفا” لاتحاد الكرة بشأن نادي المريخ 

  خطاب الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم بشأن أزمة نادي المريخ




الخرطوم: باج نيوز
فيما يتعلّق بالازدواجية الظاهرة في السلطة التنفيذية بالنادي الأحمر.
طالب الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم”فيفا” من الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم توضيح موقفه والمسار المقترح لحلّ أزمة نادي المريخ.



جاء ذلك في خطابٍ حصل عليه”باج نيوز، ممهورًا بتوقيع رئيس الاتحادات الأعضاء كيني جان ماري.
وقال الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم، إنّ الاتحادان الدولي والإفريقي لكرة  القدم علما بعقد اجتماعٍ فعليّ في نهاية مارس الماضي، وتقرّر فيه إقالة  رئيس نادي المريخ آدم عبد الله سوداكال وتعيين لجنة مؤقتة مكوّنة من ستة  أعضاء.
وأضاف” يبدو أنّ رئيس نادي المريخ قد قام بالطعن في هذه القرارات مع  الاحتفاظ بمنصبه على أنّ الاجتماع قد عقد بطريقةٍ غير صحيحةٍ في هذا  السياق”.



وأشار  الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم إلى أنّ أزمة نادي المريخ تعدّ شأن داخلي،  مطالبًا بالتعامل معها وتقييمها وفق القوانين المعمول بها من قبل نادي  المريخ والاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، بجانب قانون فضّ المنازعات على  المستوى الوطني.
ويسود نادي المريخ صراع إداري في الوقت الراهن، بعد مطالباتٍ برحيل آدم  عبد الله سوداكال، فيما يتمسّك الأخير بالاستمرار في حكم النادي.
وفي السابع والعشرين من مارس الماضي، أعلن نادي المريخ عن إجراء جمعية  أجاز فيها النظام الأساسي، وكلّف المكتب التنفيذي بإدارة الأمور في النادي  إلى حين عقد جمعية انتخابية بعد 45 يومًا.
والأحد، أعلن اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني عن أنّه سيبحث الخطابات الواردة  بشأن قضية نادي المريخ في اجتماعه المقرّر له الثالث عشر من يونيو الجاري.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						(باج نيوز ) يكشف رد شداد على خطاب (الفيفا) بشأن الأزمة مع نادي المريخ

  كمال شداد ـ رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني






الخرطوم: ياج نيوز
تحصل (باج نيوز ) على رد رئيس الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم كمال شداد، على خطاب (الفيفا) الساخن بخصوص الأزمه المريخية.



وكان الفيفا قد طالب اتحاد الكرة بحسم القضيه في موعد أقصاها ظ£ظ، مايو وانتهى الموعد الذي حدده فيفا بدون حسم الاتحاد للقضيهة.
و علم (باج نيوز ) أن رئيس الاتحاد العام طلب من الاتحاد الدولي مهله  حتى موعد اجتماع مجلس إدارة الاتحاد في الثالث عشر من الشهر الجاري، ووعد  شداد في خطابه بحسم الأزمه بشكل نهائي.
و طالب الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم”فيفا” من الاتحاد السوداني  في خطاب  أرسله اليوم توضيح موقفه والمسار المقترح لحلّ أزمة نادي المريخ.



وكان قد جاء ذلك في خطابٍ حصل عليه”باج نيوز، ممهورًا بتوقيع رئيس الاتحادات الأعضاء كيني جان ماري.
وقال الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم، إنّ الاتحادان الدولي والإفريقي لكرة  القدم علما بعقد اجتماعٍ فعليّ في نهاية مارس الماضي، وتقرّر فيه إقالة  رئيس نادي المريخ آدم عبد الله سوداكال وتعيين لجنة مؤقتة مكوّنة من ستة  أعضاء.
وأضاف” يبدو أنّ رئيس نادي المريخ قد قام بالطعن في هذه القرارات مع  الاحتفاظ بمنصبه على أنّ الاجتماع قد عقد بطريقةٍ غير صحيحةٍ في هذا  السياق”.
وأشار الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم إلى أنّ أزمة نادي المريخ تعدّ شأن  داخلي، مطالبًا بالتعامل معها وتقييمها وفق القوانين المعمول بها من قبل  نادي المريخ والاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، بجانب قانون فضّ المنازعات على  المستوى الوطني.
ويسود نادي المريخ صراع إداري في الوقت الراهن، بعد مطالباتٍ برحيل آدم  عبد الله سوداكال، فيما يتمسّك الأخير بالاستمرار في حكم النادي.
وفي السابع والعشرين من مارس الماضي، أعلن نادي المريخ عن إجراء جمعية  أجاز فيها النظام الأساسي، وكلّف المكتب التنفيذي بإدارة الأمور في النادي  إلى حين عقد جمعية انتخابية بعد 45 يومًا.
والأحد  أعلن اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني أنّه سيبحث الخطابات الواردة  بشأن قضية نادي المريخ في اجتماعه المقرّر له الثالث عشر من يونيو الجاري.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب الزعيم يتفوقون ودياً على الوادي الفاشر بهدفين دون مقابل 




حقق شباب المريخ الفوز على الوادي الفاشر بهدفين دون مقابل في المباراة الودية التي جمعت الفريقين عصر الثلاثاء بملعب النقعة في إطار المعسكر الإعدادي لشباب المريخ بولاية شمال دارفور تقدم شباب المريخ بالهدف الاول في الدقيقة الثلاثين من الشوط الأول الذي إنتهى بتقدم شباب المريخ بهدف دون مقابل، وفي شوط اللعب الثاني أضاف نجم الشباب سيف "مرفعين" الهدف الثاني لشباب المريخ، وقد وجاء اللقاء قوياً بين الفريقين وقدما خلاله لمسات فنية تفاعل معها الجمهور الذي حضر المباراة ليطلق حكم اللقاء صافرة النهاية بفوز شباب الزعيم بهدفين دون مقابل على نادي الوادي الفاشر.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الجزولي يعبر عن حزنه العميق بالغياب عن لقاء اليوم
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ عبر مهاجم  المريخ الشاب الجزولي نوح عن عميق حزنه عن الغياب عن مباراة المريخ اليوم   امام السوكرتا في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وذلك بسبب الطرد وقال حزين لانني  لاول مرة اغيب عن اللعب في الدوري عن المريخ بسبب البطاقة الحمراء وهذا يعد  خسارة كبيرة لي لانني في حاجة ماسة لمواصلة اللعب بجانب لاعبين كبار مثل  سيف وبقية الرفاق من اجل كسب مزيد من الخبرات واتمني ان اكون عند حسن ظن  المناصرين في المباريات المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ايبوسي ينضم لكشوفات المريخ
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ امن الانجليزي  لي كلارك على ضم اللاعب ايوسي والذي سينضم بصورة رسمية وكان ايبوسي قد وقع  على عقد مبدئ لكنه لم يشارك مع المريخ بسبب الحرمان من التسجيلات ويجدر  ذكره ان ايبوسي الكاميروني انضم الى المريخ قادما من الدوري البلجيكي وان  اللاعب سيكون مكسبا كبيرا لمسيرة نادي المريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* كرشوم اول الموقعين في الكشوفات المريخية
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ سيكون اللاعب  مصطفى كرشوم اول الموقعين في كشوفات المريخ خلال الفترة المقبلة وذلك بعد  ان استوفي المريخ شرط الحرمان من التسجيلات لفترة وحيدة وكان اللاعب قد وقع  على عقد مبدئي لكنه لم يوقع على عقد رسمي وهو ما سيحدث خلال الايام  المقبلة بعد ان وافق الاتحاد السوداني على فترة التسجيلات الجديد مطلع  يونيو الجاري.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب المريخ يطالب بتسجيل مباراة الهلال والأهلي
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ طالب المدير  الفني للمريخ لي كلارك من مساعديه بضرورة تسجيل مواجهة اليوم  بين الهلال  والاهلي مروي في بطولة الدوري الممتاز بغرض الوقوف على جاهزية الاهلي مروي  وقوته خلال مواجهة الفريقين في الاسبوع الثالث من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز  وخاصة بعد ان قام الاتحاد السوداني ببرمجة الاسبوع الثالث والذي كان قد  اعلن الاتحاد الغاء برمجته قبل ان يعود ويسلم الاندية البرمجة الجديدة  وتفيد متابعات الصحيفة ان الاتحاد السوداني يخطط لانهاء الموسم بدلا من  تعليقه وخاصة بعد المستويات المميزة التي ظهرت بها الاندية حيث يريد  الاستفادة من الاتحاد بتوفير مباريات قوية للاندية حتى يقف المدر فيلود على  جاهزية اللاعب للتصفيات الافريقية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* قلق يدخل خيارات المريخ
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ كشفت متابعات  الصحيفة الدقيقة ان عملاق الامل عطبرة جمعة قل دخل خيارات المريخ خلال  التسجيلات المقبلة ويعمل المريخ على الاستفادة من فتح السيستم لاجل تدعيم  الصفوف باللاعب الشاب خلال المرحلة المقبلة حتي يحقق المريخ تطلعات مدربه  الرامي لضم لاعبين شبان بدلا من كبار السن.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* صلاح نمر يعود لقيادة دفاع المريخ امام السوكرتا
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ من المتوقع ان  يعود الى المشاركة اساسيا في مباراة المريخ اليوم  امام العرب اللاعب صلاح  نمر وذلك بعد الغياب عن مباراة الهلال الجبال وسيقود الدفاع بجانب صلاح  نمر اديلي كوماري والذي ابعد عن مباراة الهلال خلال التشكيلة الاساسية  لاراحة خط الدفاع بكامله ويتوع ان يشارك امير كمال في المحور من اجل تجهيز  اللاعب لقادم المواعيد للاستعانة به كلاعب محور لاجل تنشيط الشق الهجومي  لدى اللاعب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يخوض مباراة ثأرية امام العرب
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ يخوض  المريخ  مساء اليوم على ملعبه مباراة الجولة الثانية امام السوكرتا في الاسبوع  الثاني من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وكان المدير الفني قد وزع المهام على  اللاعبين خلال مران صباح امس الثلاثاء ووقف على جاهزية العناصر لمباراة  اليوم  وكان المريخ قد كسب لقاء الفريق امام الهلال الجبال برباعية مقابل  هدفين تألق فيها المدافع امير كمال والعائد بقوة للعب بعد غياب دام لفترة  طويلة بسبب الاصابة التي تعرض لها في احد مباريات المريخ الدولية .. مدرب  المريخ لي كلارك اخضع اللاعبين الى اعمال شاقة امس وقام بتصحيح اخطاء  مباراة الهلال الجبال وتحديدا اخطاء الدفاع التي كادت ان تتسبب في انهيار  المريخ وفقدانه لنقاط المباراة لولا الصرامة الدفاعية التي اتبعها المريخ  في الجزء الاخير من المباراة. من جهته رفض مدرب المريخ التهاون  والاستهتار  من خلال الحصة التي اجراها  المريخ قدم مدرب المريخ لي كلارك محاضرة  للاعبين رفض فيها اي تهاون في مباراة  اليوم  وطالب نجوم المريخ بالعودة  الى الروح التي ميزتهم في مباريات الفريق الاخيرة ومنع دخول اي هدف في شباك  حارس المريخ وهو ما جعل الانجليزي يوقف التدريب في كيفية حماية الشباك  والوقوف امام المهاجمين ومنعهم من التقدم وعدم ارتكاب الحماقات والمخالفات  الخطيرة امام مرمي المريخ التي من شانها ان تتسبب في اهداف سهلة في مرمي  المريخ قد تعقد حساباته مستقبلا وخلال الحصة التي اجراها مدرب المريخ  استعان باللاعب الغربال الصغير ليكون لاعبا اساسيا في مباراة الغد امام  السوكرتا وذلك لتعويض غياب اللاعب المطرود اللاعب الجزولي نوح ووقف المدير  الفني على جاهزية اللاعب الذي سيعود للمشاركة كلاعب اساسي بعد ان تحول الى  اللعب كدبيل في مباريات المريخ الاخيرة وآخرها مباراة القمة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سيف تيري يشعل مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي بشعار المنتخب
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اشعل مهاجم  منتخب صقور الجديان سيف تيري مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي بصورة مثير للجدل  وعلق عليها رواد مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي بجانب الكتاب والصحافيين وعلق  الاستاذ مزمل ابو القاسم .. سيف تيري اخطر تسة طويلة في السودان .. سيف  تيري اسهم في وصول السودان الى نهائيات كاس الامم الافريقية بجانب ترشح  المريخ للمجموعات فضلا عن وصول المريخ الى القمة سريعا خلال الايام الماضية  وتصدره لبطولة الممتاز

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة




د. مزمل أبو القاسم

أسوأ أيام الهلال لم تأت بعد!

‏* لا جدال على أن الجيل الحالي من لاعبي المريخ يستحق تحيةً حارةً من أنصار ناديه، لتميزه وقوة شكيمته وارتفاع معدل موهبة أفراده.
* جيل الموهوبين الذين تغلبوا على المصاعب التي واجهتهم على الصعيد الإداري، ونجحوا في بسط هيمنتهم على الكرة السودانية بِما يشبه القبضة الحديدية، بدليل أنهم تمكنوا من تكرار المتوالية التي سبقهم عليها جيل إبراهومة وفيصل العجب وفاروق جبرة ومحمد موسى والضو قدم الخير وعمار مكي وأمير كاريكا وميرغني كنيد وعبد الإله بشرى وجندي نميري عندما حققوا أول متوالية في مسيرة الدوري الممتاز، وحصدوا لقبه ثلاث مرات على التوالي.
* تمتع ذلك الجيل برئيس مصنف في زمرة عظماء المريخ ونعني به الزعيم ود الياس، ومجلس ضم مجموعة من دهاقنة العمل الإداري في النادي، مع أن معظمهم لم يكونوا من أصحاب المال.
* لم يكن المال متوافراً للنادي بكثرة وقتها، لكن الخبرة الإدارية والحنكة في تصريف شئون النادي وحسن التعامل مع اللاعبين كانت متوافرة لجيل من الإداريين المميزين، أشرفوا على لاعبين موهوبين، فرضوا هيمنتهم بقوة على ساحة الكرة السودانية.
* ها هو جيل أمير كمال ورمضان عجب وبكري المدينة وسيف تيري ومحمد الرشيد وأحمد حامد التش والسماني الصاوي وصلاح نمر وبيبو وطبنجة والصيني والتاج يعقوب وضياء الدين وطيفور ووجدي هندسة ومحمد المصطفى ومنجد ورفاقهم يفرض كلمته القوية، ويضع الفرقة الهلالية في بيت الطاعة المريخية ثلاث سنوات متتالية.
* ازداد هذا الجيل تميزاً بوجود محترفين في غاية التميز، مثل النيجيري توني أودجوماني ومواطنه القوي أديلي، فغطت الموهبة والقدرات الفردية والجماعية على المعضلة الإدارية.
* لم يحظ فريق المريخ الحالي بالحد الأدنى من الرعاية، ولم يتوافر له المال ولا معسكرات الإعداد، ولا الاستقرار الفني ولا الإداري، ومع ذلك فرض كلمته القوية على الفرقة الهلالية، وهيمن على الدوري وظفر بلقب آخر بطولة لكأس السودان، كما هزم الهلال ثلاث مرات على التوالي ورفض الهزيمة أمامه في آخر أربع مباريات.
* في آخر 20 مباراة بين المريخ والهلال فاز المريخ بتسع مباريات وخسر خمساً فقط وانتهت ست مباريات بالتعادل.
* في المباريات المذكورة سجل المريخ 19 هدفاً مقابل 13 للهلال، منها هدف عكسي سجله خالد النعسان في مرمى منجد.
* آخر لاعب هلالي سجل هدفاً في مرمى المريخ هو محمد موسى الضي، وقد حدث ذلك قبل حوالي ثلاث سنوات من الآن، (في مباراة درع الشيخ زايد) التي جرت في مطلع شهر نوفمبر عام 2018!
* في مباراة القمة الأخيرة فقد المريخ فريقاً كاملاً يضم مجموعة من أميز النجوم ولم يتأثر، بل ضرب الهلال بهدفين من نار، وكان بمقدوره أن يرفع المحصلة إلى مازيمبية، لكنه مارس سياسة العفو عند المقدرة.
* الفريق الغائب مكون من منجد النيل في المرمى.
* التاج يعقوب على الطرف اليمين، أمير كمال وحمزة داؤود في قلب الدفاع، وبخيت خميس في الطرف الأيسر.
* في وسط الملعب يمكن أن يلعب محمد الرشيد ورمضان عجب وضياء الدين، وفي المقدمة بكري المدينة وأحمد حامد التش وعزام عادل!
* تشكيلة قوية بمقدورها أن تنزل أقسى الهزائم بالهلال في أي مباراة، وتستطيع أن تقهر أي خصم في الدوري السوداني بلا أدنى مشقة.
* فقد المريخ كل أفرادها في المباراة الأخيرة، وفقد قبلهم الغربال محمد عبد الرحمن والحارس الدولي عبد الله أبو عشرين ولم يتأثر.
* يمكن أن يجلس في الدكة لهذه التشكيلة كلٌ من أحمد عبد العظيم وأحمد آدم بيبو وعماد الصيني وآرنولد بانغا وسيف الدمازين ومصعب كردمان وعبد الكريم عبد الرحمن.
* أراهن أن أفراد دكة الاحتياط لتشكيلة المريخ الاحتياطية يستطيعون اقتحام تشكيلة الهلال وكل الفرق الأخرى بلا كبير عناء.
* بوجود هذه الكوكبة المميزة من اللاعبين ستستمر هيمنة المريخ على البطولات المحلية وستتنوع هزائم الفرقة الهلالية، وستتواصل المتوالية الحمراء في مباريات القمة السودانية!
* الفارق الفني بين المريخ والهلال يسير إلى اتساع.
* بغياب الاستقرار الإداري والفني عن المريخ تعددت هزائم الأزرق وتكاثرت في القمة وهيمن للزعيم على كل الألقاب.
* المريخ بلا استقرار إداري وبلا استقرار فني وبمجلس متشاكس وبلا مال ألقى القبض على الهلال.
* لو عاد الاستقرار للديار الحمراء فستتلاشى الندية تماماً بين الزعيم والمدعوم.
* جيل الموهوبين.. أقوياء الشكيمة سيذيق الهلال مُر العلقم في مقبل المباريات.
* صغار في السن.. كبار في الموهبة وقوة الشخصية.
* بوجودهم نتوقع أن تستمر الهيمنة المريخية على البطولات المحلية، وأن تتكاثر هزائم الوصيف في مباريات القمة المقبلة.
* بكل اطمئنان نستطيع أن نقول بكل اطمئنان (أسوأ أيام الهلال لم تأت بعد)!
آخر الحقائق
* أتابع الحلقات التاريخية الرائعة التي يطها بنان المؤرخ الرياضي المبدع (الدقيق) وليد نجم الدين (أبو نجمة) بمنتهى الاستمتاع.
* (أبو نجمة) الصندوق الأسود لتاريخ مباريات القمة في السودان.
* مؤرخ يتميز بدقة شديدة وقدرة فائقة على الرصد والإحصاء.
* لا تفوته شاردة ولا واردة عندما يتعلق الأمر بالتوثيق للمريخ العظيم.
* رصد الوليد أشهر المتواليات المريخية في مباريات القمة عبر التاريخ بدقّة يحسد عليها.
* متوالية امتدت 23 مباراة في خواتيم عقد الأربعينيات ولم يخسر المريخ فيها إلا مرة وحيدة أمام الهلال.
* ومتوالية ثالثة امتدت 19 لقاءً في عقد الخمسينيات وشهدت فوزاً واحداً للهلال مقابل 15 انتصاراً للمريخ وثلاثة تعادلات.
* فيها سجل المريخ 42 هدفاً مقابل 18 للهلال.
* وخلالها خسر الهلال أمام المريخ بالأربعة أربع مرات.
* في حلقة اليوم يورد أبو نجمة سلسلة مكونة من 28 مباراة لجيل تسعين في المريخ ضد الهلال.
* جيل 90 الوريث الشرعي لعرش أبطال مانديلا.
* جيل الكوبرا زيكو والساحر سكسك وإبراهومة الديسكو وخالدونا وحمد الجريف ورفاقهم الأماجد.
* واجه هذا الجيل الهلال في 28 مباراة ففاز في 11 لقاء وتعادل في 12 وخسر خمس مرات فقط.
* سجل المريخ فيها 23 هدفاً مقابل 13 هدفاً للهلال.
* حدث كل ذلك التفوق الكاسح قبل انطلاقة الدوري الممتاز بفترة وجيزة.
* الأرقام التي أوردها الحبيب وليد تفسر لنا سبب إصرار إعلام الهلال على إيراد إحصائيات الدوري الممتاز وحدها لمباريات القمة.
* يتجاهلون ما حدث قبله من تفوق كاسح للزعيم على للمدعوم.
* ويتجاهلون إحصائيات بطولة كأس السودان التي شهدت تفوقاً مهولاً للمريخ على الهلال.
* علماً أن إحصائيات مباريات القمة مرصودة بالكامل منذ انطلاقتها في ثلاثينات القرن الماضي.
* 375 مباراة شهدت تفوقاً رهيباً للمريخ على وصيفه الأبدي.
* الأرقام تؤكد أن الزعيم وضع الوصيف في بيت الطاعة منذ أن انطلقت شرارة التنافس بين الفريقين قبل زهاء تسعة عقود من الآن.
* جيل العقد الثالث من الألفية الجديدة مُصر على وضع بصمته في كتاب التفوق التاريخي للزعيم على المدعوم.
* قهر الهلال ثلاث مرات على التوالي، ورفض الهزيمة أمامه في آخر أربع مباريات، وهيمن على بطولة الدوري لثلاث سنوات متتالية.
* بطولة كأس السودان الأخيرة هوادة فوق البيعة.
* بعودة التش سيتواصل الرش!
* وبانتفاضة بكور الضرب بالدور.
* وإذا عاد رمضان فسيعود البمبان.
* آخر خبر: تحددت الأدوار منذ مباراة سوق القش الشهيرة فكنا الصياد وكانوا الطريدة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن



حتى لا يُزور التاريخ 

* بدون أن يذكر التفاصيل.. ويقدم الدلائل، زعم كاتب هلالي، أن الهلال يتفوق على المريخ في لقاءات القمة، وقال بدون خجلة، إذا كان المريخ قد تخصص في الهلال في السنوات الأربع الأخيرة، فقد تخصص الهلال فيه في معظم السنوات.. 
* وقال.. لو رجعنا إلى التاريخ، سنجد أن الهلال يتفوق على المريخ في جملة لقاءات الفريقين منذ نشأتها!! 
* طيب يا عزيزي الفاضل، المانعك شنو ترجع للتاريخ، وتثبت أن الهلال يتفوق على المريخ في إجمالي لقاءتهما؟؟!!
* عموماً إذا كان على التاريخ المفترى عليه، فإن الإحصاءات تؤكد أن المريخ هو الذي يتفوق على الهلال في جملة مباريات القمة، في مختلف المنافسات والمناسبات..
* وقد نشر زميلنا الكبير مأمون أبو شيبة قبل أيام، إحصائية دقيقة لزميلنا الكبير الإحصائي المعروف، أبوبكر عابدين، تثبت بالأرقام والتواريخ وكافة التفاصيل، أن الفريقين تواجها منذ نشأتهما في 375 مباراة..
* كسب المريخ 154 مباراة.. وكسب الهلال 120 مباراة.. وتعادلا في 101 مباراة.. 
* وأحرز المريخ في جميع المباريات 435 هدفاً، بينما أحرز الهلال 396 هدفاً.. فأين التفوق الهلالي هنا إذا كان المريخ يتفوق في عدد الانتصارات على الهلال ب 34 نصراً، النصر ينطح النصر.. ويتفوق عليه في عدد الأهداف ب39 هدفاً، الهدف ينطح الهدف؟؟!!
* لغة التاريخ أيها الزميل العزيز، لا تستند على الإنشاء والعبارات الفضفاضة، إنما على الأرقام والإحصاءات والمعلومات المؤكدة، فإن كانت بحوزتك واحدة من هذا النوع، فلتوردها، حتى تعم الفائدة.. وإن لم تكن لديك، فلا تضيع على المريخ أشياءه.. مع تقديري واحترامي لك..
2
* غداً بإذن الله يواجه المريخ فريق حي العرب العريق في الجولة 18 للدوري الممتاز.. وإذا ظن نجومه أن الفوز عليه سيكون سهلاً قياساً على هزيمته من الهلال برباعية، فيا خوفنا عليهم..
* حي العرب خسر من الهلال بسبب التحكيم الظالم، لا بسبب ضعف مستواه، وبالتالي لن نتوقع - بل لا نتمنى - أن يظلمه التحكيم أمامنا غداً لنكسبه كسباً رخيصاً..
* يا نكسبه عنوة واقتداراً، يا نخسر منه بشرف.. 
* وما لا شك فيه... نجوم المريخ إذا تحلوا بالجدية التامة.. ولم يستهينوا به.. لن يجدوا صعوبة في تحقيق الفوز عليه، خاصة وأن فوارق المهارات والمواهب والخبرات والإعداد، تصب لصالحهم.....
* اللهم قد بلغتهم... اللهم فاشهد..
* وكفى.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* يكشف تفاصيل مخالصة الثنائي الأجنبي بالهلال السوداني
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




جيسي 
حصل   على معلومات وتفاصيل مثيرة بعد أن أكمل الهلال السوداني مساء اليوم  الثلاثاء المخالصة المالية مع اثنين من لاعبيه الأجانب كان قد تعاقد معهما  قبل نحو 7 أشهر. 

ويتعلق الأمر بلاعب الوسط الدولي الزيمبابوي جيسي والكونغولي فيني كومبي بونجونجا.

ومنح  الهلال جيسي مرتب 3 أشهر بدلا من 2، لأن اللاعب كان يستحق مرتب شهرين حال  أنهى التعاقد معه، ولكنه مكث شهرا ولم تكتمل معه المخالصة المالية، فآثر  الهلال أن يمنحه شهرا إضافيا مقابل تكاليف إعاشته قبل تسليم مرتب الشهرين.

ورفض جيسي التوقيع على إنهاء تعاقده بشكل نهائي بإيعاز من وكليه الذي يطالب بمرتبات عقد مدته أكثر من سنتين.  

وقد  طلب مسؤولو الهلال من جيسي الذهاب معهم إلى الأمين للاتحاد السوداني،  الدكتور حسن أبو جبل  غدا الأربعاء، لمراجعة خطوة التوقيع على المخالصة  النهائية. 

أما المهاجم الكونغولي فيني كومبي فإنه وقع لأول مرة على إنهاء تعاقده واستلم المتأخرات.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكيل “جيسي” : لم نوقع مخالصة وموعدنا مع الهلال “الفيفا”.






أكَّد “جورج ديدا” وكيل اللاعب الزيمبابوي “جيسي لاست” أن لاعبه تسلم  مساء اليوم راتب ثلاثة أشهر من رواتبه المتأخرة لدى نادي الهلال.
وأوضح “جورج” في حديث خاص لـ”#سبورتاق” أن لاعبه لم يوقع على مخالصة ولم يتسلم جواز سفره حتى هذه اللحظة.
وكيل اللاعب الزيمبابوي واصل حديثه قائلاً : “تواصلت مع المسئولين في  نادي الهلال، وأخبروني بأنهم سيسلمون جواز سفر – جيسي، إلى الإتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم يوم غداً وسيطلبون من اللاعب الحضور لاستلامه من  هناك”.
وختم “ديدا” حديثه لـ”سبورتاق” بالقول: “ننتظر استلام الجواز غداً،  ليغادر اللاعب على الفور ويعود إلى بلاده،، ولن ننسى ما تعرض له طوال  الفترة الماضية، وموعدنا مع الهلال سيكون في – الفيفا، لتقرر بشأن مستحقات  اللاعب المالية المتعلقة بإنهاء العقد وبالمعاملة غير الإنسانية وغير  الأخلاقية التي تعرض لها طوال الفترة الماضية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سفارة السودان بالدوحة تشكل لجنة لاستقبال “صقور الجديان”.






تفيد متابعات “سبورتاق” بأن السفارة السودانية بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة  قررت تشكيل لجنة لإستقبال المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم والإشراف على  برامجه في إطار مشاركته في بطولة “كأس العرب-فيفا” التي يدشن السودان  مشواره فيها بمواجهة المنتخب الليبي يوم “ظ،ظ©” يونيو الحالي.
وبحسب القرار الذي صدر من السفير “عبد الرحيم الصديق محمد” والذي تحصل  “#سبورتاق” على النسخة منه فإن اللجنة تتكون من “ظ،ظ¢” عضواً بقيادة “محمد  إسماعيل آدم” رئيسا وبجانبه “ظ،ظ،” عضواً أبرزهم رئيس رابطة المريخ بالدوحة  مولانا “مجذوب مجذوب محمد” وقطب الهلال والإعلامي “عبدالله محمد القاضي”.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• رسميا.. ريال مدريد يعلن تعيين الايطالي كارلو أنشيلوتي مدربا للفريق
• برشلونة يتعاقد مع الإسباني إريك جارسيا مدافع مانشستر سيتي
• كرواتيا تستعد لليورو بالتعادل مع أرمينيا.. وكوسوفو تسقط سان مارينو برباعية
• بوكيتينو يبلغ ناصر الخليفي برغبته في الرحيل عن باريس سان جيرمان‎
• هازارد يتدرب منفردا بمعسكر بلجيكا .. سامبدوريا يمدد عقد لاعبه كوالياريلا
• رسميا.. رومينيجه يرحل عن رئاسة بايرن ميونخ بنهاية يونيو الجاري
• الاتحاد الآسيوي ينقل مباريات بتصفيات كأس العالم من الصين للإمارات
• نقل فيدال إلى المستشفى بعد إصابته بكورونا .. اليابان تلغي ودية جامايكا
• نادي روما يعلن تمديد عقد لاعبه الأرميني هنريك مختاريان
• هولندا تفتح أبواب مباريات اليورو للجماهير .. قطر تعلن إقامة المباريات بحضور الجماهير
• لوريس: لا يمكن الاعتماد على بنزيما فقط .. رئيس يويفا: تلقينا تهديدات من أندية السوبر
• إيقاف حكم الفيديو في لقاء الزمالك والجونة .. كوكي: ولم لا نتوج بلقب يورو 2020
• لابورتا: جارسيا صفقة ناجحة .. جارسيا: لا يمكن مقارنتي ببيكيه
• سواريز ينهال بالمديح على أجويرو .. مانشيني: سنغير الصورة النمطية في اليورو
• مورينو: أحلم بحصد لقب اليورو .. جنابري: لا أشعر بالقلق ومولر يستحق العودة
• كوكي: ولم لا نتوج بلقب يورو 2020 .. تشيلي: نحترم قرار نقل كوبا للبرازيل
• أجويرو: لن أضغط على ميسي من أجل برشلونة




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17


* الهلال (-- : --) اهلي مروي 16:00  الملاعب  الهلال


* المريخ (-- : --) حي العرب بورتسودان 19:00  الملاعب  المريخ


..................................................  ..

❖ #مباريات_دولية_ودية  منتخبات


* البوسنة (-- : --) الجبل الأسود 18:00  beIN 1  احمد البلوشي


* روسيا البيضاء (-- : --) إذربيجان 18:00  beIN 2  نوفل باشي


* النرويج (-- : --) لوكسمبرج 19:00  beIN 3  مضر اليوسف


* رومانيا (-- : --) جورجيا 20:45  beIN 4  محمد بركات


* هولندا (-- : --) إسكوتلندا 20:45  beIN  عامر الخوذيري


* إنجلترا ( -- : --) النمسا 21:00  beIN 2  سوار الذهب


* ألمانيا (-- : --) الدانمارك 21:00  beIN 3  حسن العيدروس


* فرنسا (-- : --) ويلز 21:00  beIN 1  جواد بدة





——————————————

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #مباريات_دولية_ودية  منتخبات


* كوسوفو (4 : 1) سان مارينو 
* مقدونيا (1 : 1) سلوفينيا
* كرواتيا (1 : 1) أرمينيا 
* سلوفاكيا (1 : 1) بلغاريا 
* بولندا (1 : 1) روسيا


——————————————




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسمي | كارلو آنشيلوتي مدربًا لـ ريال مدريد لمدة 3 سنوات، حتى 30 يونيو 2024 .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مباريات اليوم في الدوري الممتاز :

 الهلال يقص شريط الجولة على ملعبه حيث يستضيف الاهلي مروي عصر اليوم 


 بينما في المساء يستقبل المريخ فريق حي العرب بورتسودان على ارضية ملعب المريخ



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمحترف السوداني هاني مختار عبر حسابه في انستغرام:

أهلي وأحبابي أهل السودان، قبل كل شيء أحب أن أشكركم جميعاً على دعمكم وتشجيعكم لي في كل المحافل الدولية واهتمامكم بمشاركتي في الفريق القومي وهذا شرف عظيم لي، وأنا شاكرٌ كثيراً لذلك، ولكن للأسف في هذه الأوقات العصيبة والتي تحف بمخاطر الوباء اللعين في كل أنحاء العالم يصعب السفر والترحال من مكان إلى آخر، أرجو المعذرة لعدم تلبية إنضمامي للفريق القومي في هذه الظروف ولكني أوعدكم بمجرد زوال هذا الوباء بأن التحق بالفريق القومي وارتداء الزي الوطني والإشتراك في المحافل الدولية إن شاء الله

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات اليوم في الدوري السوداني الممتاز

- الــهـــلال الخرطوم × الأهـــلي مــروي

- إستاد الهلال / 4:30م


- الــمــريخ الخرطوم × حي العرب بورتسودان

- إستاد المريخ / 7:00م .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“الهلال” يستضيف “ملوك الشمال” بالجوهرة عصراً.
 





يستضيف “الهلال” اليوم الأربعاء على ملعبه بأمدرمان فريق “الأهلي مروي”  عند الساعة الرابعة والنصف عصراً، لحساب الأسبوع السابع عشر من الدوري  الممتاز في نسخته السادسة والعشرين.
ويطمح الأزرق بقيادة مدربه البرتغالي “فورموزينهو” في تضيق الخناق على  صاحب الصدارة “المريخ”، وتحقيق فوز جديد يبقي فارق النقاط كما هو عليه  املاً في تعثر خصمه المباشر خلال لقاءه بالعرب مساءً.
“الهلال”؛ يدخل الجولة برصيد “37” نقطة، وكان الفريق قد فاز في الجولة  الماضية برباعية نظيفة على حساب “حي العرب – بورتسودان” ويسعى نحو  الاستمرار في التحسن الفني والتكتيكي وتحقيق وعد المدرب للجنة التطبيع  مؤخراً.
في المقابل يدخل “ملوك الشمال” الجولة برصيد “27” نقطة ويطمح الفريق  بقيادة المدرب “فاروق جبرة” في الظهور بالكونفدرالية الافريقية الموسم  المقبل.
يُذكر أن اللقاء السابق الذي جمع الفريقين كان قد إنتهى بالتعادل الإيجابي بهدفين لكلٍ على ذات الملعب في النصف الأول من الموسم.
#سبورتاق.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**عجب..الرشيد.. بخيت خميس.. تعرف علي موعد ظهورهم في الدوري السوداني*




 *الزعيم*
ستكون فترة توقف الدوري حتى منتصف الشهر الجاري بمثابة فرصة نموذجية لبخيت خميس ومحمد الرشيد ورمضان عجب للعودة من جديد، وسيعود الثلاثي في الثاني والعشرين من الشهر، ما يعني إمكانية ظهورهم في الإسبوع الثالث من المسابقة، ذلك أن المنتخب سيخوض مباراتين أمام زامبيا ومن ثم يتأهب لمنازلة ليبيا، لتكون فترة التوقف بمثابة انقاذ للثلاثي ليظهروا في عدد كبير من المباريات، وستكون عودة الثلاثي بمثابة المكسب الحقيقي للجهاز الفني ودعماً كبيراً لتشكيلته، في خطي الدفاع والوسط.

وقدم الثلاثي مستويات مبهرة واضافوا الكثير للفريق في مباريات دوري الأبطال، ونال عجب هدفاً في شباك الأهلى وكتم بخيت أنفاس محمد مجدي قفشة أفضل نجوم الأهلى بينما تفوق الرشيد على عمالقة وسط الأهلى وقدم مباراة للذكرى







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**المريخ يخوض مباراة ثأرية امام العرب*




*الزعيم*
 يخوض المريخ مساء اليوم على ملعبه مباراة الجولة الثانية امام السوكرتا في الاسبوع الثاني من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وكان المدير الفني قد وزع المهام على اللاعبين خلال مران صباح امس الثلاثاء ووقف على جاهزية العناصر لمباراة اليوم وكان المريخ قد كسب لقاء الفريق امام الهلال الجبال برباعية مقابل هدفين تألق فيها المدافع امير كمال والعائد بقوة للعب بعد غياب دام لفترة طويلة بسبب الاصابة التي تعرض لها في احد مباريات المريخ الدولية .. مدرب المريخ لي كلارك اخضع اللاعبين الى اعمال شاقة امس وقام بتصحيح اخطاء مباراة الهلال الجبال وتحديدا اخطاء الدفاع التي كادت ان تتسبب في انهيار المريخ وفقدانه لنقاط المباراة لولا الصرامة الدفاعية التي اتبعها المريخ في الجزء الاخير من المباراة. من جهته رفض مدرب المريخ التهاون والاستهتار من خلال الحصة التي اجراها المريخ قدم مدرب المريخ لي كلارك محاضرة للاعبين رفض فيها اي تهاون في مباراة اليوم وطالب نجوم المريخ بالعودة الى الروح التي ميزتهم في مباريات الفريق الاخيرة ومنع دخول اي هدف في شباك حارس المريخ وهو ما جعل الانجليزي يوقف التدريب في كيفية حماية الشباك والوقوف امام المهاجمين ومنعهم من التقدم وعدم ارتكاب الحماقات والمخالفات الخطيرة امام مرمي المريخ التي من شانها ان تتسبب في اهداف سهلة في مرمي المريخ قد تعقد حساباته مستقبلا وخلال الحصة التي اجراها مدرب المريخ استعان باللاعب الغربال الصغير ليكون لاعبا اساسيا في مباراة الغد امام السوكرتا وذلك لتعويض غياب اللاعب المطرود اللاعب الجزولي نوح ووقف المدير الفني على جاهزية اللاعب الذي سيعود للمشاركة كلاعب اساسي بعد ان تحول الى اللعب كدبيل في مباريات المريخ الاخيرة وآخرها مباراة القمة








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**أفضلية دفاع المريخ تتواصل*




 *الزعيم*
تواصلت أفضلية دفاع المريخ رغم اهتزاز شبكة الفريق بهدفين في الجولة الماضية أمام هلال كادوقلي وعلى نحو مفاجئ تلقت شباك الفريق هدفين في شوط اللعب الثاني لترتفع حصيلة الأهداف في شباك الفريق إلى 7 أهداف في 16 مباراة، بينما اهتزت شباك الهلال 9 مرات، ومر دفاع الفريق بموقف عصيب في الديربي بعد أن وجد الطيب عبد الرازق ومحمد أحمد أرنق صعوبات بالغة في إيقاف تيري وتوني إيدجو، وحال عاد عمار طيفور، وأديلي ونمر فسيستعيد دفاع المريخ هيبته بالكامل قياساً بتميزهما بينما سيكون الفريق في وضع أفضل بعد عودة بخيت خميس ومحمد الرشيد








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابرزهم التكت .. مدرب المريخ يدفع بعناصر جديدة في مواجهة السوكرتا




خيارات متعددة يقوم بها المدير الفني لفريق المريخ الانجليزي كلارك من خلال الدفع ببعض العناصر الجديدة في تشكيلة مباراة الفريق أمام حي العرب بورتسودان وذلك من واقع الفراغ والغيابات التي يعاني منها الفريق من جراء تداعيات الايقافات والاصابات ..

ولعل ايقاف ثنائي الوسط رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد كان له التأثير السلبي علي الفريق في مشواره المحلي فضلا عن تفاقم الإصابات وسط اللاعبين بشكل متلاحق للفريق في الآونة الأخيرة منهم علي سبيل المثال مصعب كردمان وعمار طيفور مما شكلا هاجسا كبيرا للمدرب كلارك ..
ويتوقع ان تشهد مباراة الفريق اليوم الأربعاء أمام السوكرتا باتاحه الفرصة للعدد من العناصر التي شكلت غيابا كاملا خلال الفترة الماضية مع الفريق ابرزهم اللاعب التكت الذي اختفي عن انظار الفريق في الدورة الأولي للممتاز







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 



بابكر مهدي الشريف 
لن تتوقف الحياة بجمال 
× أصبح جمهور المريخ الصابر في حيرة من الأمر ، لما يحدث في معشوقه السرمدي الأحمر الوهاج هذه الأيام .
× وعلى وجه الخصوص فيما يتعلق بعودة الرئيس المحبوب والي الجمال من عدمها.
× قبل أيام بشر السيد عصام الحاج عثمان سكرتير المريخ الأسبق الأمة الحمراء بعودة جمال الوالي رئيسا للمريخ برضاء الجمع المريخي .
× هللت الصفوة وكبرت فرحا بذلك الخبر السعيد، وجمال حقيقة يستحق كل هذا الحب وزيادة، لأنه قدم وقدم من أجل المريخ.
× ولكن عادت الصدمة مرة أخرى عندما أعلن جمال الوالي أمس الأول بأنه لن يعود رئيسا مرة أخرى ولكنه سيقدم كل جهد للمريخ من خارج المنظومة الإدارية.
× لجمال الوالي مليون حق في هذا الاعتذار لأنه وجد كل أنواع الظلم والنكران من أقرب الناس إليه، حتى أولئك الذين يديرون أمر وشئون الرياضة.
× كما أن الرجل كان قد اعتذر عن الرئاسة بعدما شعر بأن الأمور لا تسير بخير أو كما يريد ويشتهي فذهب.
× ليس من المعقول ولا المقبول أن يقبل العودة بعد عدة أشهر، فإذا عاد فسيكون وقع في خطأ كبير ولن يجد من يحترم هذا الموقف من العقلاء أبدا أبدا.
 × فاعتذار جمال وتركه للمجلس قبل أن يكمل فترته أدى إلى ربكة كبيرة جدا ، ومنها تعين هذه اللجنة التي أتت بأشخاص لا يملكون المال اللازم لتسيير متطلبات النادي الباهظة مع تقديرنا الصريح لجهدهم الكبير الذي يجد منا كل احترام.
× ومع ذلك كله لا يستطيع أحد أن يلومه لاستقالته تلك لأن هذا وقانون وأدب وعرف متعارف عليه، وله مسبباته العامة والخاصة بكل تأكيد.
× ولكن إذا عاد الرجل رغم هذه الضغوطات الجماهيرية والإعلامية الصادقة ،فإن هذه العودة ستقدح في مصداقية جمال، وتطعن في نواياه وبالتالي تفتح أبوابا كثيرة ينفذ من خلالها الخانقون عليه ،والذين لا يرون فيه شيئا جميلا رغم جماله الخلاب.
× الرأي عندي هو أن يترك أهل المريخ جمال الوالي يرتاح الآن، ثم يبحث أهل الحل والعقد في النادي الكبير بما فيهم الوالي،عن بديل لجمال حتى يقود السفينة إلى بر الأمان بسلام.
× الحياة لن تتوقف بتوقف جمال رغم الحاجة الماسة إليه ، ولن يهلك المريخ بغياب جمال رغم الجهجهة البائنة بعدمه، ولكنها هي الحياة هكذا كالقمر يبدو هلالا ثم يغدو قمرا منيرا ثم يصبح محاقا ثم يعود هلالا وهكذا
× صحيح أن هناك من عشاق المريخ لا يريد أن يسمع مثل هذا القول ، لأنه يريد عودة جمال رغم كل شيء وهولاء أيضا نجد لهم العذر لأنهم يقدرون جهد الرجل الظاهر أمام أعينهم ،ولا يعنيهم أي أمر آخر، حتى وإن كان قد يجلب الضرر لجمالهم الجميل. 
× أمام أهل المريخ أيام وليالي كي يفكرون مليا في مستقبل ناديهم ، ولكن يجب عليهم قبل كل هذا أن يصفوا نياتهم ويصدقوا في مقصدهم، ويتنسمون النفحات الرمضانية المقبلة ، حتى يتوافقوا على كلمة سواء تخرج لنا مجلسا حسنا محسنا لا يأتيه الخذلان من بينهم.
× مجلس الشورى بقيادة الزعيم ود الياس عليه أن يكون لجنة من عضويته ويضيف لها جمال الوالي وعصام الحاج ونادر مالك ومحمد جعفر وبعض المشاترين ، تكون مهمتها اختيار مجلسا مقبولا وقادرا مقتدرا، يقود النادي عبر لجنة تسيير يتم تعينها أو جمعية عمومية تنتخبه.
× المريخ ناد كبير وعريض ووسيع وأهله يتفاخرون به في كل مكان فمن العيب والله أن يغرق في فنجان الوالي .
الذهبية الأخيرة 
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا اليوم نؤكد، أن المريخ محتاج بشدة لجمال، وجمال محتاج بشدة  ليرتاح .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------

